# Crumbling Block Footer



## drklude (Oct 15, 2012)

The pictures will show the issue better than I can explain it, but the gist is that I have a garage attached to my house with a row of concrete blocks as the base, and then the framed walls on top of that. The block is probably in the neighborhood of 40 years old. I live in FL near a canal, so they are exposed to the salt air. 

My question is how would I go about repairing the blocks? small piles of dust form at the base of the wall from the fine concrete particles falling off the block. Its odd because some areas are crumbling a lot, and other areas not at all. 

Any ideas what is causing it, how I can stop it, or how I can repair it?

THANKS!


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

If it were me, I'd just chip/scrape off the loose stuff and parge it with mortar mix, followed with some grey paint.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You need to determine if it is structurally sound first.

Then figure out where the moisture is coming from that is rotting the concrete. stop it or divert it elsewhere, then you could apply a new coat of cement mortar. and seal it well with a sealing agent.

ED


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Since it is a garage, it is just cosmetic problem. It should not be a structural problem sine loads are really minimal and the vertical strength is many time the load the studs can deliver.

It looks like it is problem with alternate wetting and drying where salt crystals expand and create pressures that will remove paint and some concrete.

I see some floor stains from water dripping off cars. - Is there positive drainage to remove the water.

For repairs, brush well with a wire brush, rinse and let dry. Then apply a latex bonding agent (many different names) and the cover the deteriorated with a sand/cement mixture (mortar mix).

Dick


----------



## drklude (Oct 15, 2012)

We don't park our vehicle in the garage. We've only been at this house for about a year and a half, but the previous owners had the garage packed full with little to no moving air, and it was pretty damp. I think at some point in the past 40 years the tide got up in the garage during a hurricane as well.

Everything is dry and ventilated at this point, my main concern was whether I could just scrape it clean and then apply motor then seal it. Most of you have indicated this would be ok, so that is probably my plan. 

Would I need to build a form of sort to let the motor set up in, or can I just apply it straight to the block with a trowel?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Use a bonding agent, and depending on the thickness of the mortar it should hold fine by itself.

ED


----------

